# Guild Wars 2 Elementarmagier Schutzzauber



## julio1000 (22. September 2012)

In der Beta konnte der Elementarmagier einen Steinbogen als Schutzzauber wirken unter den sich auch Gruppenmitglieder stellen konnten. Gibt es diesen Skill immer noch? Falls ja, mit welcher Waffe?


----------

